# New member intro



## chipperH70 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all.....Just wanted to say hello. My name is Matt and I've recently been given a 1970 JD 726 snowblower. As you can imagine, it is in pretty rough shape thus the term given. Anyway..... Tecumseh H70 with your typical carb issues from sitting outside for so long. But the biggest issue is no spark, which is why I have joined this great forum after lurking as a guest for about an hour or two. I have already found some great advise from many members with similar problems and will attempt them today....hopefully (temp is 22) brr. Just a quick recap if some of you were wondering....new carb kit installed after a very good cleaning.....new points and condensor but still no spark. Will check all connections and do a good sanding of all contacts to make sure I have a good ground. I hope this solves the issue, if not then a new coil will be next. Thanks again for a great forum.

:thumbsup: Matt


----------



## chipperH70 (Jan 2, 2010)

*That didn't work*

Ok.....took the stator plate off after carefully marking it and cleaned up the coil and the plate itself. It was soooo rusted, I had to pry the coil off. I thought that would be the issue but it was not. Still no spark......so I guess I will get a new coil. I hope that will be the remedy because everything else is new. I suppose it could be the timing but the key way is good and the stator plate (by the looks of the screws) hasn't been moved. Just for shoots and giggles I'm going to give the magnets on the fly wheel a good cleaning even though I know that rust "should" not have any effect on current flow. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

:thumbsup: Matt


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to Hobby Talk Matt,

I would suggest checking the continuity of the contact points, make sure there is a good electrical connection when the points are closed. Examine the kill switch and lead wire to ensure there is no grounded circuit. Also check the primary lead from the coil to the points and the condenser to the points for any contact to ground.

Best of Luck...


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Matt,

Welcome to the nut house! I agree with 30year tech in that you first need to make sure any and all types of kill switch's are eliminated in the process. If any of these are closed, you will not be able to get a spark from the coil. You may even have a bad starter switch. If you don't already have it...coil - AM30950, points repair kit - AM118264 and a switch - AM102553 & M81389


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Matt,

Welcome to the forum!  Have you solved your issue by now? 


Chevrolet SuperChargers


----------

